# MFM 2011



## kenaikitty (Mar 2, 2011)

Just a reminder, the rooms at the Whispering Winds is filling up quick. If you want to use the main hotel, the time to registrar for it is now. The Fairfield Hotel is nice also, but it a long walk to the con and it may be raining?


----------



## Riavis (Mar 2, 2011)

Grammar nazis are going to tear you a new one.


----------



## KerotheFox (Mar 7, 2011)

I am rooming with a couple friends for MFM. Anyone here going as well?


----------

